
Show HN: How to find a great non-technical cofounder - louisswiss
https://www.louisnicholls.com/cofounder-advice.html
======
louisswiss
A week ago I posted a personalised advice-tool to help non-technical founders
find and convince great technical founders to work with them.

After receiving feedback, here's a sister version for technical founders
trying to find a good marketing/sales cofounder. Feedback questions welcomed!

